# Newbie



## catherinetramell (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I'm Denise and i just want to give you some background on myself.....i was diagnosed with bowel cancer last year aged just 37 yrs old. I underwent 21 days of chemo/radiotherapy which was a high dose of radiotherapy....this has plunged me into an early menopause and i'm currently taking Climagest (2mg).....which i started 3 months ago. I've also got a permanent colostomy. Righto.....i'm here on the FF board because i feel i've had everything taken away from me with regards to having a baby. I've been thinking more and more about egg donation and IVF and would like to know if it's possible after such cancer treatment? The radiotherapy was aimed at my pelvic region and i don't even know if my womb can even take a pregnancy.....is there such tests to determine if my womb is strong enough to carry a baby? If i were to go down the IVF route, what tests should i ask for? Where do i begin? I've asked my close sister to be an egg donor and she said yes straight away!!
I'm 38 yrs old next month and i do understand that one has to wait 2 yrs after cancer treatment because of the chemo still being in your body.

Is there anyone else in a similar situation?
Many thanks in advance xxxxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Denise

I am not in a similar situation to you but i just wanted to say hello and welcome you to Fertility Friends.

I am sorry to hear about your past illness and treatments but i am also very glad that you are now on the road to recovery 

Sounds like you sister is very supportive and it's great news that shes so willing to help you out.

Perhaps your first port of call should be your GP who can refer you to a consultant to discuss your concerns and answer all your many questions.  

Wishing you all the luck in the world,

Luv

Amanda x


----------



## lynn teresa (Feb 19, 2006)

catherinetramell said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm Denise and i just want to give you some background on myself.....i was diagnosed with bowel cancer last year aged just 37 yrs old. I underwent 21 days of chemo/radiotherapy which was a high dose of radiotherapy....this has plunged me into an early menopause and i'm currently taking Climagest (2mg).....which i started 3 months ago. I've also got a permanent colostomy. Righto.....i'm here on the FF board because i feel i've had everything taken away from me with regards to having a baby. I've been thinking more and more about egg donation and IVF and would like to know if it's possible after such cancer treatment? The radiotherapy was aimed at my pelvic region and i don't even know if my womb can even take a pregnancy.....is there such tests to determine if my womb is strong enough to carry a baby? If i were to go down the IVF route, what tests should i ask for? Where do i begin? I've asked my close sister to be an egg donor and she said yes straight away!!
> I'm 38 yrs old next month and i do understand that one has to wait 2 yrs after cancer treatment because of the chemo still being in your body.
> ...


----------



## lynn teresa (Feb 19, 2006)

Hello there, I am 43 years old now and  4 years ago I had breast cancer, I had a lumpectomy, radio and chemo, the first chemo session stopped my periods and they never returned,  I was fortuate enough to have a dear little son at the time aged 4 and was so very grateful that I had him that all I could think of was my self preservation and keeping myself alive for his sake, I didn't even comtemplate egg freezing for the future, just keeping well and alive to see him grow up. He was killed by a car 10 months ago the day before his 8th birthday.

I am writing this reply to you because I have a very dear friend who offered to be an egg donor for me and my husband. I was recommended by a friend at work to go to the ARGC, I wrote to them re our plight and we all had an initial consultation then the treatment began in Feb 06, I am now pregant, first time, we chose ICSI to be sure as we received 8 eggs and 7 fertilised thanks to ICSI.

I do hope your dreams come true and thank God there are kind caring people out there such as my friend and your sister, I do hope everything works out for you.


----------



## catherinetramell (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi there,

Just a quick update.......i went to see a consultant today......my very first consutation and i was given a vaginal ultrasound to check to see if i could actually carry a baby after radiotherapy to my pelvis.....well, my uterus appears to be fine and the blood flow is good..........so, i'm going to see the bigwigs in Manchester to talk about egg donation and to go for conselling (sp) soon. I am interested in egg donation from Spain though as i believe it's cheaper?

Denise xxx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Denise that's great news.

Lots of women are going to Spain for donor eggs. Others are going to the Ukraine and Russia.

Depending on your racial background and colouring some may be easier than others.

http://www.isida.ua/en.html

http://www.ivf-russia.com/index.htm

Good luck!

Kindest regards,


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Denise

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck for your treatment!

Keep us posted on your progress.

Amanda x


----------

